# Nose rash..



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

He has gotten some red type of rash on his left side of the nose area..anyone knows what it is? 




















I have been cleaning it with anti bac gel an putting a drop of olive oil on it..he has had it for over a week now  

Maybe I should try a mixture of water and apple cider vinegar on it???

Please help....

I got 99 problems but the Bitch aint one, kisses from me Baby :love10:

P.s..sorry for the bad quality pictures...my good camera is not charged..


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

:foxes15:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol hmmm...bumpin it up. Maybe an allergic reaction to somethin he sniffed or ate?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Not sure if the antibacterial soap is the best thing to be using & I think ACV would burn if it's sore. It looks sore. Maybe use aloe vera. If it gets any worse, I'd take him to the vet & get a skin scrape. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

AnnHelen said:


> :foxes15:


Go to a vet.
Swearing in your post and then acting all huffy because nobody replied is not the best approach in my opinion.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Swearing in a post, what is that??


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I think 99 problems is a song, I think was a quote! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Haha, yes..I was trying to be funny...bitch=female dog, hehe.. I didn't know that was swearing in the us, hehe.


----------

